# A visitor came down the chimney this morning!!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good thing there was no fire going at the time, were you able to release it without a problem? Several times I have had baby squirrels fall into my chimney that is tied to the furnace and water heater.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh yes we opened the window before opening the stove and he flew straight out in one swoop  off to tell his friends all he heard during his eves dropping session


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, that was quite the surprise! Maybe he/she thought to still be in time for your wedding!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I often get sparrows flying in my back door. Had to shoo one out a couple of days ago. I have also had an owl fly in a couple of times during the night. One spent the night in my bathroom on the shower curtain rod. Was flying around the kitchen at 3am and upsetting the dogs. Got him into the bathroom and went back to bed until a reasonable hour in the morning to let him back outside.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> I often get sparrows flying in my back door. Had to shoo one out a couple of days ago. I have also had an owl fly in a couple of times during the night. One spent the night in my bathroom on the shower curtain rod. Was flying around the kitchen at 3am and upsetting the dogs. Got him into the bathroom and went back to bed until a reasonable hour in the morning to let him back outside.


Oh wow! An owl in the bathroom!! Lol that must have been some experience


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

He was beautiful, but I was not greatly impressed with him flying around at 3 o'clock in the morning and the dogs crashing into everything chasing after him. 

An owl is a regular visitor to my place especially twice a year when the Bogong Moths are migrating. He regularly crashes into the Living Room window trying to catch them. Thankfully he doesn't hurt himself, just scares the daylights out of me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

I'm glad your little visitor was able to make it back out in one quick swoop. :thumbsup:
Hopefully he didn't hear too much during his eavesdropping session that you don't want spread around as gossip! 

Kate -
I remember you telling us when the owl came to visit you and you shut him in the bathroom! I so wish you'd been able to get a picture of him before he left. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Honestly, lol, what a place to end up in!
And Kate, wow, I would have loved to see the owl too *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Too funny...too cool...thank's for sharing...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That is incredible, sitting there looking out at you all ! 
Kate , you are lucky the owl didn't do any damage . I have possums visit , we do have owls around though have seen them quite regularly as we have rabbits living under the old house in a huge warren. :budgie:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a possum too Cathy. Thankfully about the only damage he does is to my rose bush. He just loves eating roses.

The owl that visits regularly is the Boobook Owl, our smallest owl. But we also have the Powerful Owl living around here. He is our largest owl and also quite rare.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, what a cute little visitor! Maybe he heard that Noah wanted a friend  

Honestly I cannot say I've had anything remotely interesting in my house except for a snake once? Uh...I think I saw a moth last night :laughing:


----------

